# Ahhh I broke my Dust Deputy!!!!!



## bluchz (Mar 1, 2009)

I knocked over the 35gallon drum my dust deputy is mounted on and the top popped off!!!! I am hoping that super glue will be strong enough to put it back on. I have sent an e-mail to the DD to ask if they recommend something in particular. Arrgh what will i do without it! Maybe duct tape can fix it!!!! lol Anyway i love this thing it works great and if i can't fix it i won't hesitate to get another one. I have probably knocked it over a couple dozen times before it finally broke.


----------



## Tearen (Aug 2, 2007)

SuperGlue should work, but you might want to use the gel type. It will stay in place until you finish putting down the bead and put the lid in place.


----------



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

That's no good. If it doesn't work and you need another you could do like alot of us have done amd build your own. I have one now for my shopvac but I plan on building a larger one sometime soon. It's actually a simple build and can save you alot of $$$$$.

Here is my build of the DD clone.


----------



## petemohr (Dec 11, 2009)

Hummmmm . . . . .
Mine pops off quite often. I just pop it back on and keep on sucking! Thought about gluing it on but never bothered??


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Make sure you clean the plastic before applying glue or whatever. I use denatured alcohol.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Hmmm… Liquid nails. I've found it works well for all kinds of stuff like that….


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings bluchz,

I agree, and +1 for DaveR on the silicone sealer….it should do the trick…...But… if you don't have any on

hand, I 'd use two-part fast drying epoxy glue, if you have some….I keep a couple of packs of that, plus

the silicone on hand just in case something like this happens…. I keep JB Weld on hand for metal parts…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Yep… +! for the silicone sealer.


----------

